# Solved: sftp



## ghinwa (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, 
I dowloaded freeFTPd to configure my laptop as SFTP server.
using this tool, I generated keypair and completed the SFTP configuration.

then i tried to connect to this sftp server from another desktop using: 
PSFTP.exe, i opened it and typed in the following command:

open ip.address.goes.here

it didnt work,

then i tried a different command:

open [email protected]

also it didnt work.

I doubt one thing which is the key authentication.
when im using PSFTP.exe i am not sending the private key in order to authenticate.

what would be the commands i can use in CMD or in PSFTP.exe to authenticate myself for this SFTP server?

Thanks,
Ghinwa


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'll need to use a client that supports the keys. I don't knoiw how you would do that with PSFTP since logon is usually:

psftp [email protected]

but there is a "Save Private Key" button in Putty so that it will be sent on logon.

Try Filezilla if you don't absolutely need a command-line. You can put the key right into the SFTP settings.


----------



## ghinwa (Apr 29, 2009)

Can you please tell me where can i find the SFTP settings in FileZilla?


----------



## ghinwa (Apr 29, 2009)

ok i found it, it's under Edit/Settings/SFTP
im working on it right now...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There you go. I'm running the Filezilla server right now and they really make a good pair, though I use BlazeFTP for normal FTP. It's old, simple, and works fine.

You might want to just forget about the password if you use the key.


----------



## ghinwa (Apr 29, 2009)

another problem came up!
i went to sftp settings and added a key ( i took the private key generated from freeFTPd and pasted it in a folder on my desktop which i am using here as the client)
the file is .rsa
so when i selected add, FileZilla issued an error that FileZilla does not support this type of files, would you like to convert it into a supported format? 
i selected yes, and it changed to .rsa.ppk
and i tried to connect and the following resulted from FileZilla:

Status: Connecting to ip.address.goes.here...
Response: fzSftp started
Command: keyfile "C:\keys\privatekey.rsa.ppk"
Command: open "[email protected]" 22
Error: Connection timed out
Error: Could not connect to server

note that im still using the password i have set in the sftp server.

i doubt that the reason is the conversion of private key file to .ppk 
what do u think?

Thanks again


----------



## ghinwa (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for your help! it's working now!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. I don't know what happened in between, but glad you got it going.

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


----------



## ghinwa (Apr 29, 2009)

I guess i was pointing to the wrong private key file ! there's no other reason..

Thanks for your help again


----------

